# What's happened to my duck liver?



## PieMan (Jul 7, 2016)

Go to the cupboard, making a parfait this morning and...

















Off to the deli for me then :eyebrow:

Any idea what's happened?


----------



## daveb (Jul 7, 2016)

If pouch is as swollen as it appears in the pics, you don't want to open it. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Kippington (Jul 7, 2016)

PieMan said:


> Go to the cupboard, making a parfait this morning and...



You had it in the cupboard? That's what happened.
Refrigerate it next time haha


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 7, 2016)

Yea bacteria have started to grow and the bag is inflated because of the CO2 and sulfur gas they emit as waste products in that vacuum. My recommendation is not to open it indoors. LOL


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 7, 2016)

The milk's gone bad...


----------



## PieMan (Jul 7, 2016)

Damn, in the cupboard was the recommendation and I didn't question it.

That's that then! Was more curious than anything, cheers blokes!


----------



## preizzo (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't hope in it!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jul 8, 2016)

danger will robinson danger!!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 8, 2016)

Was it in refrigeration at the store?


----------



## PieMan (Jul 8, 2016)

It was shipped especially from France - So I can't say.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 8, 2016)

I'd open it and smell it. It would be fun. I think you should do it.


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2016)

If you do - get video.

Damage likes that sort of thing.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 8, 2016)

My building seems to be part of this new Pokemon game or whatever, nerds keep walking up to the building. I wonder if I leave in on the stoop and write "Open for a PokeSurprise!" on it.


----------



## goatgolfer (Jul 8, 2016)

I've bought/made many a "canned" cuisse de canard. They are not refrigerated after proper cooking/canning because it changes the meat texture. You are actually lucky because this food was bad during packaging and sealed well enough to swell the nitro bag to keep you from noticing and not eating it. I have several >10 yo in properly prepared and sealed glass jars. They are in the cupboard and don't swell. So, it's always a surprise like other "canned" food to see if you have usable product or compost. When it's canned corn it doesn't hurt so much. Foie de Canard has a different price/pain point.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Keep it until the bag explodes, that should be fun. Whatever pasteurization process they used did not work, that's for sure!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 9, 2016)

I had this happen with a sealed package of cheddar cheese, even well before the best before date it was long gone. Puffed up and turned solid blue/green so chucked it. I still have some unopened packages of the same brand in my fridge with a best before date of December 2015 that are fine


----------



## cosworth (Jul 16, 2016)

Opening it is as insightful as smelling/tasting milk that someone said, "Hey the milk smells funny, do you think it has turned bad?" :clown:


----------



## cheflife15 (Aug 25, 2016)

Its too expensive to toss. Take a whiff.


----------



## zetieum (Aug 26, 2016)

FYI: those are not duck liver, but "bird" livers (very likely chicken) cooked in duck fat. Moreover, it is a supermarket industrial product: it would have been disappointing anyway. 
You can definitively comparable product but of much better quality and conserved sterile suc it does not need to be refrigerated. PM me if you want more info.


----------

